# Need to know more about ramshorn snails



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I have been browsing the web and trying to find out more, but I am still wanting answers. 

I managed to accquire several ramshorn snails today. I seperated them into ones with pinkish red feet and those with brown feet. I have a large and just beautiful ramshorn in a container that I added to the brown feet group. Are the ones with the pinkish feet the red ramshorns? 

How to they breed? Are they male/female or hermaphodite? Do they need others around to have eggs or will they simply get themselves set up to lay them (like trumpet snails having live births). Will they all lay eggs?


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

Anything and everything you ever wanted to know about snails. http://www.applesnail.net/


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

You can find a pic f the brown and the true European reds on our web site and a few articles.
www.wilmasthecause.org


----------



## akamasha (Jun 27, 2008)

ombcat said:


> You can find a pic f the brown and the true European reds on our web site and a few articles.
> www.wilmasthecause.org


Thanks ombcat for the link


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Sunstar

Let me see if I can help somehow....

- Are the ones with the pinkish feet the red ramshorns? 
Yes...

- How to they breed? Are they male/female or hermaphodite?
They are hermaphodite...

- Do they need others around to have eggs or will they simply get themselves set up to lay them (like trumpet snails having live births). Will they all lay eggs?
You'll need at least two of them to exchange sperm and keep the genetic variety... Yes all of them will lay eggs...

That's one of mine... but this one is brazilian, doesn't occur around the world









It's one _Helisoma nigricans_, it grows up to one inch... (something about 3 centimeters)


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

That looks like my brown one and my red one.

Thank you everyone. 

Will they destroy planted tanks? or should I just keep one in a tank?


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

At least here they don't eat any plant, just the algae


----------

